# Frenchs® Party Mix



## Janet H (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is a recipe which was provided to us by French's, for our member's benefit.



Frenchs® Party Mix



Prep time:  5 min.
Cook time:  45 min.
Servings: 10
 
8 cups corn cereal squares
2 cups mini pretzels twists
1 cup mixed nuts
1 cup cheese crisps
1/4 cup FRENCH'S® Classic Worcestershire Sauce
1/4 cup melted butter or margarine
1/2 tsp. seasoned salt

COMBINE all ingredients in large baking pan; mix well. 

BAKE at 250°F for 45 min. until crispy; stir twice. Cool.


----------

